# Bike cost more than your car?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Who's a member of this exclusive club? Let's hear em. What's the value of your bike(s) and car(s) and what are they?

francois


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

My collection of bikes costs more than my car, but not by much. I drive a 14 year old Wrangler that I bought for $5000, while 3 of my bikes were built from the ground up and I have one that was not.


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

My bike wouldn't cost more then my car.. but I got my car second hand - does this count?  

The car is a mitsubishi Lancer GLI 2 door coupe (1998) (for from being fast or nice handling). 

The most expensive bike is the XC racer - NRS Carbon frame, Fox RLT forks, Magura Marta SL brakes, thomson seatpost, raceface deus cranks and stem, Maxm mx5 bars, SRAM X0/X9 drive, King/DT wheels.. 

I built the NRS up part by part and got the car second hand - the car would have cost more (the car was 6,000AUD).

Edit: Seeing as it seems most others are counting the value of their whole stables - then that changes things Through in my Azonic saber, Cannondale roadie and my steel SS - the bikes easily win!


----------



## Farmer_John (Jan 12, 2004)

I would definitely fall into this catagory.

Bikes:
Titus RacerX-XO/Reba..
Titus Modena-Centaur...
Karate Monkey-Parts bin yes, but going through a morphing stage
Torpado fixie/SS-70s era roadie sexiness

Car:
'91 Volvo 240 sedan-210,000 miles/bad radiator/brakes/one working speaker

I would wager to say that even my Torpado is worth more than my car...


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

*Yikes!*

Car: 1995 Saturn LS2...............$1200.00

Bikes: 2006 Santa Cruz Nomad.....$4500.00
2004 Santa Cruz VP-Free............3500.00
2000 Santa Cruz Roadster.............1000.00

Bike Total.......................................$9000.00


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Mudd said:


> Car: 1995 Saturn LS2...............$1200.00
> 
> Bikes: 2006 Santa Cruz Nomad.....$4500.00
> 2004 Santa Cruz VP-Free............3500.00
> ...


Classic!! I'm going to send this Roskopp, big boss at Santa Cruz bikes.

And lemme guess, your digital camera money went to bike parts??

fc


----------



## ezrider (Nov 29, 2005)

*Is this such a bad thing?*

I was considering a new car, but instead decided on a new bike to add to the stable since one can never have too many bikes. I figure that I will get way more enjoyment out of a new bike than a new car, not to mention that 4k+ will get you a top race bike and only a beater car. Yet, I have met people who ride a lot and complain about being poor and can't afford a real bike and then they drive up in some luxury sport ute. So, I guess it is just a mindset about what you 'need'.

My car: 85 Volvo at 275k, its repo value is about $700

Bikes: Asylum 29er, built part by part, XO, Race Face, Hope...(my new love)
KHS team ST Misc mix of parts
Look KG team, DA9spd 
Cervelo DA9spd and zipp 909 for tri's

And yes, I'll admit I ride a mix of road and mtn, so flame away


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

*Used to be a member of that club twice over*

Until I sold my '88 Buick LeSabre in April 2004, I was a member of that club for both bikes.

Bikes:

Ritchey Road Logic: $2000
Titus Switchblade: $3000

1988 Buick LeSabre with 188,000 miles: $600 (on a good day)

Ability to get the bikes to a trailhead: Priceless!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah, I'm a member, but not by as much as I used to be:

Old:
05 Fisher Cake 1 DLX 3200
89 Toyota Carolla: 800

New:
06 575 custom: ~3,500
Voodoo Wazoo Cross: 800

95 Accord Wagon: 4,000


----------



## TamJunkie (May 3, 2006)

*Club Member?*

Are we talking how much we paid or how much they are worth? I think we all know that both cars and bikes depreciate rapidly, even if you don't use them a lot. In my case, all of my bikes are heavily used. While in an excellent state of repair, their appearance may not be so sparkly anymore. My car, it just sits in my driveway and collects bird crap.

Anyway...

Bikes:
2001 Santa Cruz Superlight: maybe $1700
2004 Santa Cruz Bulllit: maybe $1500
2003 Santa Cruz Chameleon SS: possibly $1000
1990 Fat Chance Yo Eddy: priceless, ok maybe $800
2001 Look KG381: maybe $1800
1994 Fisher Montare: Paid $25, worth more like $300
ancient Breezer Venturi Road Bike: maybe $600
super ancient Gitane SS road bike: maybe $200

Total bike value: $8000

Car: 1994 Ford Explorer...blue book $2200

I know, I know, I need a NEW bike!


----------



## Tame Ape (May 20, 2004)

Can't really assign values to the bikes anymore, had them to long...

2003 Heckler (recently picked up)
2005 Chameleon SS
2001 Trek X0 'cross

NO CAR (I live in Manghattan)

X divided by 0 = INFINITEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeee

And I still think this forum is a silly idea...


----------



## JoshG (Oct 16, 2004)

Yeah I would say my '93 volvo books lower than the bikes...would love to have the scale stay or even tip further toward the two wheeled side.


----------



## PLURPIMPIN (Nov 3, 2005)

my hardtail alone is worth about twice as much as my '91 volvo 740


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

I paid $850 for my Subaru, and maybe $1500 in mods. Still way less than the Banshee.


----------



## mtbbrian (Sep 26, 2002)

I remember back in BIKE Magazine's early days they did a story on this very same subject.
It had some great pics to go along with it.
So let's see some more pics please!
Brian


----------



## bikerlowell (Jul 8, 2004)

Used to be in my college years.

Paid $900 for a dented 86 Honda Prelude and took out a student loan that I didn't need to custom build a C'dale that cost over $1600. Still have the bike today. But the car was sold for $400 after 3 years of owning and added nearly 90K miles to it.


----------



## needaframe (Oct 22, 2006)

idont have a bike or a car


----------



## atvsmurf (Mar 9, 2005)

*Who needs a car?*

Prophet=$2k(actually paid for and on the way)
Trek hrdtail~$450
I sold my truck cause I can ride to quite a few trailheads and 1/4mile from campus...
I just need to get some snow chains for the bike, winter will be here before long:thumbsup:


----------



## Full Mountain (Mar 30, 2005)

DMR Trailstar LT Custom build: King, Sram, Race Face...other low end parts = 3500 CAD
Cannondale F3000 SS = 300

1987 VW Jetta GL 265000 = 1200 - 2 months ago

yeah i qualify

DMR


----------



## Xenotime (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't want a car... Even if my parent have one... If I want to travel somewhere far, there are always trains, ferries and planes. 

By the way, I have a:
Bike: Giant Yukon 2007" --> AUD $799
Car (not mine): Toyota Camry 2004 --> Around AUD$28 000

I think is waste... Oh well, is at least good for shopping and carrying all of us to some places.  

PS: I want to buy a bike rack!!!


----------



## tsacain (Sep 21, 2006)

Bikes:
04 Trek 6700 - 600 with upgrades
02 Kona Stinky dee-lux - 2000+ with upgrades


Car 
02 Nissan Frontier - 13 000 ish


----------



## fastmike926 (Oct 8, 2006)

My bikes are:
06 Prophet 400 with upgrades $2000
01 GT ZX1 road bike $2200


My truck is a 2005 F-250 4x4 crew cab Diesel $52000 retail price



I guess I need a few more bikes?:thumbsup:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Sorta...*



francois said:


> Who's a member of this exclusive club? Let's hear em. What's the value of your bike(s) and car(s) and what are they?
> 
> francois


I paid $11k for my car used with 40k miles on it back in the day, but its only worth maybe $2k today. 7 years and 145k miles later... still runs great, tho!

I'd guess off the top of my head, my bikes (all 6 of them) are prolly worth around $6k put together.

So yeah, Maybe I am part of that club.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

'98 Kona Lavadome steel hardtail...estm $2800, cost of parts
'02 Viner light steel ProTeam road bike with Campy gruppo...$2500
vintage single speed townie mtb $90
...which are all the bikes I need

...I want three more bikes: a fixie ridgid steel mtb 29er or 26er, new Kona Kula Supreme frame (and covert the Lavadome to single-speed/"winter" mtb, and a DH racing bike.

Nissan Titan KC 4wd pickup $27,500
Honda Element 4wd stationwagon $20,500
i luv both cars.

back in colleges days I did have a $600 Pugeot (with wheelset of Phil Wood hubs) ridgid mtb and a 1971 Mercury Cougar with a 350 Cleveland engine that I paid $600 for which was fast going straight, but the steering was not tight (got scary at high speeds).


----------



## GFisher2001 (Mar 16, 2006)

francois said:


> And lemme guess, your digital camera money went to bike parts??
> 
> fc


Haha i was thinking the same thing.

Although my everyday driver('03 Subaru WRX) cost much more than my bike, the jeep('92 cherokee) i drive to the trails probably would only fetch around $1000, while my bike including the parts I put on it has cost me (1100 for GF Rig, 50 saddle, 60 pedals = 1210 total). I wonder what people think when they see(paint is greying), hear(belts squeal) and smell(small oil leak) my cherokee drive to the trails and I pull out my bike. I know I'd get a chuckle from someone in the same situation.


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

Cars:

1994 Toyota Corolla that I bought for $3000 

1980 Toyota 4X4 pick-up that I bought for $500

Bikes:

Ventana X-5 -- I never added all the parts up, but about $3500

Ventana El Toro-- about $2500

Ventana El Chiquillo-- about $2000

I guess I make the club pretty easy


----------



## JoelM (Nov 8, 2004)

My car isn't worth the wheelset on my hartail. Sometimes I wonder what it would be like if someone were to rear end my car with one of my bikes on the trunk mounted rack: 
"I've got good news and bad news. The good news is, the car you just hit is probably worth the change in your pocket. The bad news is, you just bought yourself a very expensive bicycle..."


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

singletrack said:


> I paid $850 for my Subaru, and maybe $1500 in mods. Still way less than the Banshee.


List of mods? I too drive a subie offroad and ride a banshee.

98 OB 5mt (wanted a brat), stock, untill I get some money. Then its motor swap, lsd, front bumper and skidplate time. And the bike is a scream with an 01 monster.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

francois said:


> Who's a member of this exclusive club? Let's hear em. What's the value of your bike(s) and car(s) and what are they?
> 
> francois


Well, I used to be, back when I had my 1978 Toyota. $400 for the car, $450 for the Rockhopper, plus Mallets, seat, fork upgrade...$800, twice as much as the car.

But now I'm just sharing the partner's car, which was $11,000 Hyundai Elantra. Much more expensive.


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*Ahh Car?*

Titus Quasi about $4500
Turner Burner about $3800
Santa Cruz Chameleon about $2700
Klein Quantum about $2400

Car $0 , been carless for alomst 5 years.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

ChromedToast said:


> List of mods? I too drive a subie offroad and ride a banshee.


The list is long, but basically it's a 3" lift on 14" Pugeot rims with a 27" Wally-World AT tires. It's catless, and the 1.8l motor is de-emissioned with a custom intake, and I've got a welded diff in the rear. Oh yeah, it's got 40"x45" ragtop sunroof too.

The bike is an '06 Chaparral with a 66.


----------



## JeffS (Sep 8, 2006)

fastmike926 said:


> My bikes are:
> 06 Prophet 400 with upgrades $2000
> 01 GT ZX1 road bike $2200
> 
> ...


I hope you're using that $50K truck to tow something other than bikes...


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

I'll play. Let's see...

2006 Kona Smoke Xtracycle : $500.00
2006 Specialized SX Trail: paid $2200, worth a lot more
2003 Foes Mono: paid $2300

Car: I had a '92 Plymouth Sundance...you couldn't sell it. Period. Now, I have a 2000 Hyundai Sonata that I bought in May for $5K. So...right now, I'm dead even...huh, never realized that. 

My bikes are the bigger priority though.


----------



## fastmike926 (Oct 8, 2006)

JeffS said:


> I hope you're using that $50K truck to tow something other than bikes...


 I bought the truck to tow a 16 ft. enclosed trailer to the motorcycle races, my wifes horses to barrel racing events, and to tow the John deere tractor to various jobs, so I guess I use it quite a bit.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

No but it is more expensive than my daughters new (used car).


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

well my Subaru is worth about $2000 now

Indy Fab Deluxe- $4000

weeeee.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

'87 volvo 240 - 1000

inbred ss - 1400
Casati lugged steel road bike - about 2000
Orbea Zona - about 2000
random parts lying around apt taking up space - about 2000


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Bikes: 
'06 Nashbar $45 steel frame SS budget build, about $500 in parts all together. The Daily Driver if you will.
'06 Iron Horse Yakuza Aniki $850 + $400 in parts. The Weekend Warrior.

Car: 2002 Dodge Neon SXT bought about 1.5 yrs ago for $8k now its bluebook with the abuse of constantly throwing bikes in, on, or around it plus the 25K miles Ive put on it, and the lack of cleanliness the car has been kept in is about $5500

Bike total: $1750
Car total $5500 

I guess I dont fit the bill.

What do I enjoy using more? My bikes of course.


----------



## nomadicgreg (Oct 4, 2006)

Bikes:
2007 Uber Bling Santa Cruz Chameleon - $ 3500ish
2002 Klein Pulse Pro - $ 1000ish
2003 Trek something - $ 500ish

Cars:
2003 Chevy Silverado 2500HD, Crew Cab, Long Bed, Diesel. 


not too shabby for a 20 yr old


nope...my truck still wins this time


----------



## Dr Thunder (Nov 18, 2005)

*Priorities, priorities...*

I too am a member of the priorities club, a true rarity here in southern CA, the pinnacle of car-culture.

Turner 6-Pack: resale value ~$3000-3500

dented, dirty 1996 Accord, 163K miles: resale value ~$2500 (optimistic)

I'll admit that membership in this exclusive club is a point of pride for me, especially in the OC.


----------



## corleone (Mar 19, 2006)

JoelM said:


> My car isn't worth the wheelset on my hartail. Sometimes I wonder what it would be like if someone were to rear end my car with one of my bikes on the trunk mounted rack:
> "I've got good news and bad news. The good news is, the car you just hit is probably worth the change in your pocket. The bad news is, you just bought yourself a very expensive bicycle..."


I think about that everyday lol!


----------



## Xave (Oct 7, 2004)

Mines a VW Golf VR6 1994

vis

Ellsworth Epiphany 2006 & Specialized S Works HT 2004

People are often amazed at how much you can spend on a bike. I say, it´s important to get your priorities right.


----------



## Justin06GT (Nov 20, 2006)

GT i-Drive 5 4.0 MSRP $1350
Concord ProFever $572 and rising

91' Geo Storm GSi $1050


----------



## compression (Nov 14, 2006)

1974 datsun 610 coupe. paid $350 and $2500 in mods/restoration= $2850
Just paid $3000 for my Specialized Enduro SL.

I dont think I will ever own a car more valuable than my bike. Dont really want to, making car payments is just like throwing money away, terrible investments. I like old obscure "sleepers" that I can work on. Heck, I can change a datsun headgasket in 45 minutes and $13 in parts!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

I have 2 bikes and 0 cars.. does that count??


----------



## compression (Nov 14, 2006)

no, it doesnt.
you cant be in our club.
sorry.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

compression said:


> no, it doesnt.
> you cant be in our club.
> sorry.


Bummer!

Well I used to have a car.. and the money I got for it is sitting in a certificate back in Costa Rica. It is way less than the cost of one of my bikes... am I in now?


----------



## compression (Nov 14, 2006)

You would have to have the certifiacte authenticated and notarized at a US consulates office in Costa Rica, then have it sent 1st class mail to the president of our club. From there, it is a judgement call on his part.
Dont get your hopes up.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

compression said:


> You would have to have the certifiacte authenticated and notarized at a US consulates office in Costa Rica, then have it sent 1st class mail to the president of our club. From there, it is a judgement call on his part.
> Dont get your hopes up.


Wow... and I thought I had seen the worst of bureaucracy here in Germany 

I might refrain from doing all that paperwork... bummer :lol:


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

compression said:


> I like old obscure "sleepers" that I can work on. Heck, I can change a datsun headgasket in 45 minutes and $13 in parts!


Sounds like you've had to do that a few times!

I can do Subie CV's in 30 minutes, because I get lots of practice. Click-click-click-click.


----------



## travis138 (Dec 9, 2006)

1970 Volkswagen Bug: $2500; that was ten years ago, not sure what it's worth now.
2006 Trek Session 10: $4999


----------



## brknspk (Mar 19, 2005)

My bike is worth more than my stable of motorized vehicles.

'92 Honda Civic: $750
'97 Kawasaki Concours: $3500
Ellsworth Moment: $4500

-


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Count me in....

*Vehicle:* 
VW Golf MK2 '87 in Fair to Poor conditions on the Blue Book (would I be in the USA, because cars in Mexico hold more their value)
*$905 USD*

*Bike:*
Titus Switchblade 2004, AM1 Fork, Thomson bits, CK headset, Hope hubs, Magura Louise BAT brakes, X.7 drivetrain and Deus Crankset...
*~$1300USD???*

Ok.... I may had been a bit too optimistic about the bike's cost in the first place, but I think it still tops the car for a good margin.

Bike wins!!


----------



## whizzif (Nov 11, 2005)

Car: 2001 Subaru Forester -- $4500

Bikes: SCOTT CR1 LIMITED $5K, SCOTT RANSOM $5K

Yeah, I have a problem. haha....I made a rule in college that my bikes would always cost more than my car. 

I'm thinking about getting a new subie.....man, I'm going to have to find some sweet bikes!! haha

while I was in school I had a 89 Nissan Pathfinder that I paid 250 bucks for...so...


----------



## EliM (May 6, 2006)

Cannondale Super V= ??
Don't have a car.

Bike wins


----------



## East Coast Bender (Nov 25, 2004)

...my road bike is worth more than almost any car in the student parking lot at my school, no one believes me when i say my bike is worth more then their car
Trek Madone 5.9SL $6000 give or take $500


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

behold: CADZILLA in all her glory!









on top in that pic is my Turner Rail and on the other side is my Eastern 24" street/dj bike, and not pictured, but probably my costliest build is my Sinister SplinterMX with Fox36Van, etc.... 
I don't even know how much cadzilla is worth these days, but can't be much if I could even find a buyer, I tried to list it in the classifieds but autotrader rejected me, said I should put it in BOAT trader!
haha, anyway, she has been a trusty steed, not ideal by any means, but I've made it work, including making a rack on top with 2X4's and stuffing plenty of backpacking gear in it for 5 people on some trips... and the badk seat works plenty fine if you're pickin' up what I'm layin' down'....


----------



## BlueTrain (Jan 24, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> behold: CADZILLA in all her glory!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damned if that dont look like the north shore of lake michigan on highway 2


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

BlueTrain said:


> damned if that dont look like the north shore of lake michigan on highway 2


sure thing my man! You know your environments. :thumbsup: Picture was headed up to Superior where I spend my days for the moment, soon to be moving on though... not a bad place to be, but so much more to see, if you can pick up what I'm layin' down.


----------



## alias (May 9, 2005)

*hmmm*

well, as a certified member; Car, 83 Audi Quattro, $1000 Bikes, 04 Coiler D, 07 Prophet MX1, Custom Rush...(all of which were more that _three_ times the cars worth) I have to put up for review "members" who claim automobile depreciation as a means of club entry.

The commitee will take this up at its next session.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Car: 1988 Plymouth Horizon $500 (KBB)
Bike: 2006 Iron Horse 7point3 ($1600 market value)

Hope to get a new truck sooN!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Mudd said:


> Car: 1995 Saturn LS2...............$1200.00
> 
> Bikes: 2006 Santa Cruz Nomad.....$4500.00
> 2004 Santa Cruz VP-Free............3500.00
> ...


haha...that made me happy.

i am getting the 94 version of that car for my first car next week...sooo pumped.


----------



## barton29er (Jan 15, 2007)

Car? Eff that.

Did up Raleigh XXIX - 2700
Surly pacer build - 2500


----------



## mudlover71 (May 20, 2006)

*Club, We don't need no stinken clubs.*

Car:86 Landcruiser 180,000 on the odometer probably worth $4,000.
Bikes: Superlight XT, Fox, Thomson etc. Nomad 36rc2, Xtr, Thomson, Chris King etc.


----------



## RiskEverything (Mar 23, 2006)

This is a close call:

I paid $200 for my '85 Jeep J10 pick-up.

I paid $250 for my '03 Iron Horse Warrior Comp.

However, after putting a lot of work and some more money into the truck I sold it for $1,500....


----------



## jdogg (Jul 9, 2006)

brknspk said:


> My bike is worth more than my stable of motorized vehicles.
> 
> '92 Honda Civic: $750
> '97 Kawasaki Concours: $3500
> ...


This is impressive, coming from another motorcyclist. Got to get quite the looks with this rig.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> behold: CADZILLA in all her glory!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing like clapped out luxury cars with bikes on top.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Bikes:
03' Tass-worth maybe 300$
Sette Reken-worth maybe 800$
Specialized Crossroads-worth maybe 100$

Car:
Ford Ranger someone dropped of behind the barn and I claimed as mine. No battery, alternator, tires, transmission, okay pretty much no guts. No, it doesn't start.-Worth-100$


----------



## backwoodser (Jul 21, 2005)

Car:
Honda Civic Hatchback Worth about $1,200

Specialized Big Hit Worth about $2000

My car has had a leaky tire thats needed replacing for about 6 months now. If that were my bike it wouldve been fixed in the same afternoon! The list goes on and on for car repairs (some as simple as a new $10 windshield wiper), but here I am spending hundreds upgrading stuff on my bike that isnt even broken.


----------



## TeamRoundBoys (Jan 3, 2005)

Hello friends

Car: 1991 Mazda 323 Ugly seafoam green with custom fade marks form the maid service I bought it from. $1000.00

Bike Marin Wolf Ridge custom build up. Worth in the $2000.00+ built for $1700.00


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

'95 Montero....$3000
VP-Free.........$3500
RockStar's RM7....???


----------



## chronicj82 (Jul 20, 2006)

my bad


----------



## chronicj82 (Jul 20, 2006)

I think my bike rack cost more than my car...86 Chevy Nova W/225,869 Mi (this is the good side too, other side has taken a few hits) Kelly Blue Book says $705 Private party/$400 trade in. 05 Specialized Bighit SPEC Retail $1800, other bikes toatal around a grand.


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

Definitely not for me, but planning on changing that sometime soon!

I have a 2002 Altima SE. but I am going to get like a 96 Altima to save some $. At that point, the bike will be worth equal to what I pay for the car.


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Rx-7*

I once bought an 81 Mazda RX-7 for $800.00. I did some Racing Beat stuff to it & drove it w/ original rotary engine for another 10 years. You can hardly get an entry level bike for that.


----------



## trail worker (Feb 12, 2007)

2006 Banshee Chaparral - $3500 and rising

1990 Jeep Cherokee - $1500

It's funny, because I gripe when I have to spend a single penny on my jeep, and I'll happily spend money on my bike any time that I have it. Hell, I don't even have a working tape deck or radio in my jeep, my bike rack is falling apart and the muffler is just hanging on there "for looks".


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*yeah,kinda....*

up till 4-5 months ago,no,as i had a few month old '06 siverado Z71 w/ 4" lift and 33" goodyear wrangler mt's,but when my parent's property came up for sale,i chose the home/land (8-15 acres) for the family over the shiny play-purty for me,so i sold it to buy the house (my parents still-been 4 1/2 months-have'nt gotten all their outside junk outta here,as seen in the mess in the driveway ).so having had a few of these ol mazdawgs in the past (all slammed/c-notched and/or airbagged-see mini truckin magazine ),i bought this one sight-unseen (DONT EVER DO THAT) for 800 bux.sooner or later i'll probly sink a lil into this one and it'll pass my bikes individually,but since the frame's a lil rusty,will jus drive it till it brakes.
these are my 2 main rides,the blizzard was bought as a frame,and i picked each part (around $1450 total),the monocog was bought as a frame,fork,wheelset,seatpost,and i added the truvativ SS crankset,deore brakes,titec stem/bars,etc,etc,but it still came outless than the truck tho.
my wife drives an '04 saturn vue hybrid,at least for now,tho it's probly gunna hafta go since i've been off work after a codriver wrecked/injured me almost 2 months ago (got screwed outta any comp:madman: ,legal pending ),not goin back to truckin,so we gunna cut our out goings to have a more comfortable life.oh,and if dad doesn't come get it before too long,i'm gunna seize/title p ) his '75 vw standard beetle,as it's been a few years since i had one of em:thumbsup:

2007 being built up commuter w/ a nashbar steel mtn frame (gunna be rigid,slix,1x7 or SS)
2006 rocky mtn blizzard w/ 05-06 parts (mostly new-have'nt got the discs/wheelset on it yet)
2004 redline monocog
2003 gary fisher advance (was origonally converted to my 1st SS)
2000 trek 6000 (in various states of assembly/disassembly)
'93 diamond back (can't recall model,may have even been a mongoose -disassembled)
mid-80's schwinn mesa runner i'm buildin as a vintage mtn SS
'79 scwinn traveller III roadie
2 mid-70's schwinn ladies townies
2 (his and hers) 50's-70's bf goodrich townies
a shed full of diffrent 20" parts (from 3 stingray frames-enuff junk to build several)
1 trek 16" girlie that belongs to my daughter
1 trek 12" that belongs to my son
a few tricycles

ps:the tag reads "hei5lif"...when i 1st got this tag,it was on a 13 second 01 mitsu eclipse spyder gt,so tho it meant "he is life" reffering to jesus christ (no offense intended to anyone of other beleifs),when my dad saw a pic of the speedo on i-77 showin 145 mph (late at night no traffic),he said anyone who actually caught a glimpse of it would think "he got 15-life and is runnin"


----------



## jmjones (Feb 24, 2006)

francois said:


> Who's a member of this exclusive club? Let's hear em. What's the value of your bike(s) and car(s) and what are they?
> 
> francois


1. Wifes Car
2. Daughter's Car
3. My Bike
4. My Guitar
5. My Car


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

*1988 Subaru GL Wagon*

Bought four years back for $50 less than I paid for my current hardtail!

Almost 300K miles, quasi-haggard appearance (bondo and rust), still gets 38mpg on the highway, 1/2 its power windows still work, A/C still rocks (not helping that hole in the ozone though), and a low range on the transfer case. Oh yeah, and more reliable than the junk coming outta Fuji Heavy Industries now!!!


----------



## DRTRIDR (Jun 26, 2006)

All I can say is, "YEAH, I am a member of the club." When I put my "BRAND NEW" bike in the bed of my truck, it was rougly worth the same amount as my truck. Add my friends "NEW" bike to the bed--- we could have purchased a NEW TRUCK! Some kinda' sickness!


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

SingleTrackSal said:


> 88 Subaru... ...still gets 38mpg on the highway!


No it doesn't. I'm sure it does good, but not that good. EA82's rarely break 30, even the 2WD models. With those extra axles spinning... no way.

Still, awesome cars huh?


----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

GFisher2001 said:


> Haha i was thinking the same thing.
> 
> Although my everyday driver('03 Subaru WRX) cost much more than my bike, the jeep('92 cherokee) i drive to the trails probably would only fetch around $1000, while my bike including the parts I put on it has cost me (1100 for GF Rig, 50 saddle, 60 pedals = 1210 total). I wonder what people think when they see(paint is greying), hear(belts squeal) and smell(small oil leak) my cherokee drive to the trails and I pull out my bike. I know I'd get a chuckle from someone in the same situation.


Well when I had my old car last year when I first built my bike I fell into this category. I drove an 89 Pontiac Sunbird with 92000 kilometers on it (yes I live in Canada, boo yaa!) and was called my rust bucket. When the engine died this past January all I got was $30, haha.

I have a built Haro X3 FS bike that I custom built, and got some mint RockShox Recon's on it. Total price of build, around $1500 cad.

Although my new car the replaced my Sunbird is a 1998 Dodge Avenger ES with V6, leather seats, power everything, blue books for roughly $5500-6000. Oh, selling point was the massive trunk, my bike slides right in without any ugly roof racks

I am looking at selling my Avenger and getting an 02 WRX or STI. How do you like yours?


----------



## ScottJensen (Nov 24, 2006)

ehhhh its a toss up. got an 87 chevy 1/2 ton that was given to my gpa when he passed few yra ago. has 60k origional miles, cleanest truck youve seen. id say $5k would be decent price. then we have my bullit, which id say is in the 1500 range, and the v-10 which easily tops 3,500 pushing 4000. so its a close call.


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

some how I do not think my bikes will ever be worth more than my car. I honestly do not think I would allow it. That and I think my one day future wife would never allow it and she might kill me. At most the wife would give me a yearly bike budget. Kind of like my mom does with my dad right now with his golf clubs.

That and my other hobby I want to get into is autocrossing so that would also put a limiter on my bike money. Car will require upgrades as well.

As for me right now I can not be a memeber of this club. My 04 Spec V is worth at least 10-12K my 07 rockhopper worth 500


----------



## Dirty Bert (Jul 1, 2005)

looks like the car could tip over with all that weight on top!

~db


----------



## ProDisc (Mar 30, 2007)

I have 2 vehicles but my bike is worth about the same as my beater. My bike was around 1100 and my 94 Ranger is worth about that. My 06 GTO though, I doubt ill ever have a bike thats worth as much as that, unless I keep it for 30 years, lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

My bike is worth like 3 times what I haul it around in.

Bike: 07 Dirtbag/bling bling build - $6200

Shuttle Truck: 75 Chevy C10 Shortbed Stepside, aka "The Bomber" because its original Bomber Orange - $1800

Granted my main vehicle is a 2001 Xterra, but I think my bike is worth almost the same as that too


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Currently in the process...*

Making a needed career change and need to reduce my monthly bills.

-----Vehicles----- 
2006 VW GTI $24,000 (will be sold this week)
1989 Toyota P/U $free$ to me but worth $2,000

------Bikes------ 
SC Superlight, full XTR, Fox $3,000.
Titanium SS hardtail $2,000.

Soooo by next week I will be part of the club and thrilled about it!

db


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

jeez... you tell me... friggen rack and two bikes are worth double the car!


----------



## NE2NM (Dec 5, 2006)

1995 Nissan pickup = $2,500
2005 Titus Motolite = $3,000

However, the pickup has over $3000 in damage from others who have hit it. Insurance money = new MotoLite :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker Bob (Nov 21, 2005)

I have an old 92 Saab 9000. I got it for 500 bucks, its got 187K on it and it still gets 30mpg. I have a jamis XLT 2.0, a Giant NRS1 and a Cannondale MT3000 tandem with a Jr T and Hayes brakes. I also have an IRO SS too. My wheels on the XLT are worth more then my car. Its a sickness I am happy to have. The old 9000 is a great MTB rig. You can get two bikes in back with the seats down.


----------



## elsievo (Sep 13, 2005)

96 Dodge Dakota, 125K miles
vs
2004 Ventana X-5, Maverick fork, Sram X.0 shifters/derailleurs, hope hubs, mavic 819 rims, Avid BB7 brakes 185mm
2004 Ventana El Conquistador Tandem, Mav Fork, Sram X.9, King Hubs, sun singletrack rims, Avid BB7 brakes 203mm
2005 Trek Fuel 110, Reba fork, FSA carbon cranks, Sram x.0 drive train, Avid juicy brakes, King hubs, mavic 717 rims.
1998 Trek 6500
I have a real problem . . .


----------



## Lt.Saad (Feb 24, 2006)

COUNT ME IN!!!
1992 Nissan Pathfinder SE 4x4 270,000 km about $1500
2007 Kona Stab Delux $3500
2006 DeVinci Hucker $1400
2005 Kona Stinky $2400

I think i more then qualify : )


----------



## yoda2 (Nov 3, 2006)

I bet this doesn't belong in the club, unless that's a $350,000 bike


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

*Car?*

Car,... what car?:thumbsup:


----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

yoda2 said:


> I bet this doesn't belong in the club, unless that's a $350,000 bike


that is amazing


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Gotta clean my shoelaces now.*

Wow, that is one ugly Honda CRX.


yoda2 said:


> I bet this doesn't belong in the club, unless that's a $350,000 bike


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

dlbennett said:


> Wow, that is one ugly Honda CRX.


Bwahahaha! Dude, that Ferrari F40? (50?) is my next car.

Tim


----------



## Biker Bob (Nov 21, 2005)

Freaken Rodies, can't go fast enough.

I saw and old man back up a Chevy Belair Wagon right up on the hood of one of those at the BanK drive through. The old guy looked back and didn't see the Ferrari. He just backed up and put his differential right in the middle of the hood. The Ferrari guy lost it.


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

My bike is my car...

I have never owned a car worth more than my bike(s)

back in the day it was a '69 Pontiac Tempest wagon (shoulda hung on to that one) hauling around my Bontrager Race Lite. Then it was the beat-down Fiat Mirafiori 4 dr








, Volvo wagon, '72 VW bus, Honda CVCC and Ford Van... all bought for under $1K... all hauling $2,500 - $4k bikes.

I'll probably get another car this winter... Mercedes wagon diesel? Subaru Wagon??? whatever it will be, it'll be $2.5K or less... It can't be more expensive than my SS.


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

Just did the kbb.com value on my '94 ford ranger with 230K miles. $3200. That's a bit less than I'm about to pay for the 7" Bionicon Supershuttle. With my other three bikes included (2004 Bionicon Edison $3500, 2001 Fisher Sugar 1 $3200 , 1990 Curtlo custom frame with Action Tec fork about 3K) I'Im in the club, even with depreciation of the older bikes. 

Yep... I rode that Curtlo for 11 years, and still have it.


----------



## cg61doc (Sep 11, 2006)

1993 Lada Niva Cossack (Red Russian Tractor) - 400 Euros
2006 Cannondale F-300 - $525.00
With the exchange rate, the Lada is getting to be an investment...


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

when I bought my super v way back in 98 i was driving a beat up old honda CRX Si (that was way too much fun - drove like a big go-kart). I'd say their values were pretty even at the time. That was a great car for biking. with a big rear hatch and no backseat, bike transport was pretty easy. A few years later, after finishing school and beating on that CRX for those few years, I only got $300 out of that CRX. It was toast. It was a good car, I just drove it like I was Colin McRae...


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> sure thing my man! You know your environments. :thumbsup: Picture was headed up to Superior where I spend my days for the moment, soon to be moving on though... not a bad place to be, but so much more to see, if you can pick up what I'm layin' down.


i used to drive that quite frequently. nice stretch of road. REALLY fun when there's no traffic in the off season. saw 120+ a few times there in my old CRX on the way to/from college.


----------



## woodenpaddler (Aug 2, 2004)

My non biker friends would think I'm crazy but I have more money into my Ellsworth now alone than my 97 Toyota pickup is worth. Plus 4+- other bikes. Not to mention my fleet of boats. But I will never sell my truck now; you simply can't buy a decent looking pickup today with manual everything: transmission, hubs, transfer case, windows etc. Toyota has totally spoiled the good things about their old trucks.


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

How about a thread about people who have more annual miles on their bike/s than on their cars? I saw a few in the thread who would qualifiy since they don't have cards. I went three years living in L.A. without a car, just a road bike and a mountain bike, but that was 20 years ago. Now with 230K miles on my pickup (which I bought new 13 years ago), I have a lot of catching up to do on the two-wheeled transports...


----------



## MondoRides (Feb 18, 2004)

*I like the looks of your tractor...*



cg61doc said:


> 1993 Lada Niva Cossack (Red Russian Tractor) - 400 Euros
> 2006 Cannondale F-300 - $525.00
> With the exchange rate, the Lada is getting to be an investment...


Very utilitarian looking yet still plenty of style. I might as well play too. I've got a nicer weekend car but also own a '93 Mazda Protege commuter/bike-hauler that I bought used a few years ago for $1100 on Craigslist. This picture is from a trip to Downieville a few years back with about $9K in bikes on top.

I think this trip took about 50K miles of life off this old tired beater with over 160lbs of bikes on top and over 700lbs of riders inside on a 350 mile roundtrip journey.


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

FisherCraig said:


> Definitely not for me, but planning on changing that sometime soon!
> 
> I have a 2002 Altima SE. but I am going to get like a 96 Altima to save some $. At that point, the bike will be worth equal to what I pay for the car.


To quote myself. 
I no longer have a car whatsoever, will be purchasing a car in the next little while, but Ive been without for close to 2 months and loving it. Save tons of $ and not lining the fuel companies pockets with the ASSININE gas prices (at least here in Canada)

Good times!


----------



## mastercycleman (Feb 4, 2007)

I have no Car or drivers license.I have three bikes, worth about 18k.


----------



## squads (Feb 8, 2004)

1993 Ford Taurus...transmission is going/needs new brakes and drive belt (not getting them anytime soon) - $1000

2007 Cannondale Rush...works flawlessly/needs new seat/handlebar/grip combo (in the mail as we speak) - $2100

Car manages to get me to work and to the trails without too much complaining so I'm happy.


----------



## kidcurry73 (Jun 25, 2007)

1992 Ford Festiva 135,000 miles kbb value: $630
07 Haro Escape Comp retail: $980

Its been a good car, got it for free from some kid who riced it up. Took off most the ricer stuff (wing, spinner hub caps, big ass ford sticker on the window ect ect), left the door stickers on because thet are just too funny. The dam thing gets flogged like a redheaded step child and still gets 38-40 mpg! :thumbsup:


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

Commencal Supreme 6.10, Spesh fsr xc comp 07, Flow Drift 24", Saab 900xs 97. Bikes £5000+. Car, about £2000


----------



## idaho biker 90 (Jun 24, 2007)

*hahahah this is my spot*

1989 Honda Accord LXI- Blue Book is from $700-1600.

Bike- 07' Specialized SX Trail 1- $2600. :thumbsup:


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

A total of about $6000 vs $0


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

96 acura integra ls coupe
165k miles
blue book $4000
car is lowered and has a few nice mods like an alarm, tint, bangin system, and rims so could sell for more from what i see on craigslist ... but it also has fading paint and a dent in the drivers side from hitting a dog .... and leaks water into the trunk ... so could be worth less 

bikes ... 06 specialized enduro ... new would cost $3k but i paid $1700 for it
06 giant faith 3 ... probably worth 1k or so 
03 bianchi buss single speed ... $500 

damn cars still worth more than the bikes 

they woulda beat out my old car though which was a 94 accord with a slipping transmission


----------



## norcobryce (Jan 27, 2007)

if it is my car

bike-$1000

car-$0

but my dads kinda counts as mine
with my dads bike and mine

bikes-$2000

cars (truck)- $50000


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

I am now a member of this club..

1997 Saturn SL1.. paid $900 Canadian taxes incl.

2007 Trek Fuel EX-8, retail $2350 Canadian before taxes.


----------



## Tom Foolery (Jul 7, 2006)

Datsun 180B (610) - $1000
Specialized Stumpy - $3000.

The stumpy gets used more than the datsun.... It doesn't break down as often.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

1996 VW Passat TDI... a steal at $2500

1998 VW Jetta TDI, in need of a lot of love and parts (ignition switch, rims, tires, Injector pump, keyless remotes, front and rear end body work, 2 new doors, timing belt, water pump, waterpump to oil cooler and head hose due to injector pump leaking fuel and ruining it, cv joint booty) $500 Previous owner thought you just added fuel and changed the oil and filter at 4k mile, and that was all the maintenance a car needed.


Bionicon Edison Ltd II $2780, but it doesn't get 50 MPG either.


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

For a couple years, I went without a car, so that was easy. Then I got a cheap used Sable Wagon when I moved to the south bay and had to get around. 
I chose and bought my used Sable Wagon in all of 20 minutes, as I passed a dealer on the way to pick up bread at the store for dinner.
By comparison, my Heckler bike build took six months to configure.

I'm always saying it's only proper that my bike be worth more than my car since I spend so much more time on the bike.

In fact, if I go by the time spent on each, the order of value should really go like this:
*1. Computer *($5K - Dell Precision, Dual 3GHz, 4GB RAM, Raid 0 500 GB, 24" flat screen....)
*2. Mountain Bike* ($3.5K - Heckler that gets another $K/y or more in loving care, and a $1.5K Fuel)
*3. Car* ($3K - 7 yo used Sable Wagon that's versitile and works fine for me)

So you see I have my priorities in the right place. :ihih:

However, I just ordered a new Taurus X crossover. (A fancier "Daddy Wagon") My wife ordered me to do it since she got tired of me driving an old car.

So now I need to get a *lot* of new bikes, to keep the ratio where it should be.  
I'm starting with a 29'er, I suspect.

And just think of the computer I'll be getting!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm in:

94 Buick Regal vs. Moots YBB Superlight


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

The best one I've ever seen was at Killington. Pice of crap rusty nasty '80s Honda Accord, with 4 pimped out Canfields on top. I9s, X.O, CCDB/ Avy, the whole nine yards.



I'm a member too.
'96 Volvo 850- $3000
Transition Bottle Rocket- $4500 new (per froogle), now about 3 months old
Klein Pulse w/ all new/modern parts- $2000, give or take a bit
A few other bikes <$1000 each


----------



## highpitch (Oct 5, 2007)

1996 Chevy Blazer w/114,000 miles on it worth about $2900.

2006 Trek Fuel 100 PRICELESS!!!


----------



## mortman (Aug 27, 2006)

*Old Daily Driver vs. Bikes*

My old daily driver was a 1971 Volkswagen Westfalia. I still have it, but I got married so it is not the daily driver anymore. Now it sits in the garage with the bikes and it doesn't even get jealous.

1971 Westy = $500 (from junk yard) + $700 to rebuild engine. Total $1200

Bikes: 1996 Cannondale F500 $700, 2001 Cannondale Jekyll 700 $1200, 2005 Giant Faith $1400, 2005 Specialized P1 $450, 2005 Felt F65 $1800. Total = $5550

BIKES WIN, and actually beat the 1998 Jeep Cherokee that I bought for $5000 too.


----------



## zevy voom (Sep 12, 2007)

*I can play*

Car: 1991 Prelude Si with 112K miles

$2500 last year. Great clean car,fun to drive to races;with good fuel economy.

Priorities:

2006 Litespeed Blade TT bike $10K

2001 Litespeed Classic $1200

1999 GT Zaskar LE $500-700

2006 Titus Racer X ?????


----------



## squads (Feb 8, 2004)

BigLarry said:


> For a couple years, I went without a car, so that was easy. Then I got a cheap used Sable Wagon when I moved to the south bay and had to get around.
> I chose and bought my used Sable Wagon in all of 20 minutes, as I passed a dealer on the way to pick up bread at the store for dinner.
> By comparison, my Heckler bike build took six months to configure.
> 
> ...


Wow, another mountain biker that likes nice computers. My comp is getting towards 2 years old but it still rocks. 2.7gHz AMD dual core, 2gig ram, 74gig raptor drive + 250gig storage, x1900xt video card, 20" widescreen. I build my own computers and hope to be able to assemble an entire bike at some point.

For now though:

'07 Cannondale rush - 2.2k
Custom Computer - ~1.5k
'93 Ford Taurus - 1k

Priority list goes the same way.


----------



## Syndrome (Sep 2, 2007)

Computer: Dell Inspiron 6400 1.8 core duo, 1 gig ram. Not that nice, but I bought it in highschool with my own money, cept I got a 21" widescreen to go with it, and I'm about to buy a 47" Westinghouse(LCD) for it. 
Bike: Cannondale Prophet, 1500, then put about 1000 into it in random parts and such so probably about 2500.
Car: 1999 Kia Sophia, paid 300 for it and I've put over 10k miles on it(150k total), still runs good, and gets 35mpg. 
So looks like I'm part of the club where my bike is worth... 7 times as much as my car.


----------



## Syndrome (Sep 2, 2007)

I have an old 92 Saab 9000. I got it for 500 bucks, its got 187K on it and it still gets 30mpg. I have a jamis XLT 2.0, a Giant NRS1 and a Cannondale MT3000 tandem with a Jr T and Hayes brakes. I also have an IRO SS too. My wheels on the XLT are worth more then my car. Its a sickness I am happy to have. The old 9000 is a great MTB rig. You can get two bikes in back with the seats down


Nice, What model of 9000 is it? Two of my brothers have 9000's. One is a 97 Aero and the other is a 94 CSE. Both of which are nice cars, very fast. The one with the Aero probably belongs to this club too, as he has a Santa Cruz Blur, which is completely pimped out, and the resale on his 9000 isn't that good because its a Saab, and its got a salvage title, but I know that the money he's put into it greatly exceeds how much he's got into his bike.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

If I base the car on trade in value and the bike on full retail w/labor, then yes my bike is worth more than my car.

TiSport GMan Hardtail, 08 Fox 100 RLC, 970 XTR Drivetrain, Formula Brakes, Thomson Stem/post, Velocity rims w/Hope hubs, Dean Ti custom bar, Ck headset, Salsa clamp/skewers, Conti Explorer SS tires. ~ $5K

Daily driver is a 1999 Dodge Intrepid with low miles. ~ trade-in is around $4.5K


----------



## Asha'man (Apr 16, 2006)

Even my '98 or '99 Giant Iguana SE is almost worth more than one of my cars. I think full retail on the bike was around $600 or $650 when I bought it, and I paid $650 for my '86 Mustang SVO. Even my 4Runner was only $1100, so if I ever get enough money to get a really nice bike, I'll probably exceed that too.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*yep.......sorta*

'05 RM Blizzard,built 1 part at a time (over 2G,currently)
'04-ish RL Monocog,built 1 part at a time (for the most part,the wheels came w/ it,bout $600)
'06 GF Opie,bone stock (woulda cost $370,got it used,tradin around,$ equivilent bout $200)

1991 Chevy S-dime-free (my grandpa rode it for years after wreckin it).though by the time i lowered it (more since pix taken),bought the wheels (f-15x7" '69 camaro rallies,r-15x8" '68 vette rallies),tires (new since pic,f-215/60-15",r-255/60-15") and everything else (including the bed and cab waitin to be put on it),i prolly have a lil more in it than the m'cog,definately more than opie,but not the blizzard (yet )


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

It seems I'm never really in a mood to actually WANT a car...so I will refuse to buy one as long as I can. 

So the bikes win:
2001 Giant AC1 (not a stock part on the frame, approx. $3600?)
2007 Foes Fly (my new freeride baby! so far $5400)
2007 Specialized P.1 (few upgrades here and there, about $700)
2007 Yamaha WR250F (  okay not entirely fair but its got two wheels! $6000)

drumroll.... $15700
car.... $0


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

I have to be honest. My everyday car is worth about £2000 (98 Saab 900) but my other car (Porsche 911 C2) is about £15000, but it is not about the money
Edit:Bikes £5000


----------



## vander (Sep 28, 2007)

the car and the bike worth the same more or less but thet dosent say much about any one of them:

the bike: haro xls 04 cost me about: 600$ second hand 

the car: first hand opel kadet 88, 180km on the clock. worth... mmm... not much


----------



## TandemGeek (Mar 14, 2004)

The Car: 2006 Toyota Tundra SR5 Double Cab / Portable Bike Garage

The Bikes:

1997 ProFlex 857 F/S MTB
1998 Ventana Marble Peak F/S MTB
1998 Calfee Tetra Pro Road Bike
1998 Dean Castanza Road Bike
1998 Erickson Signature Tandem Road Bike
1999 Erickson Signature Road Bike
2002 Ventana El Conquistador de Montanas F/S Tandem MTB
2005 Bianchi Pista
2007 Calfee Custom / Coupled Tetra Tandem Road Bike

You do the math...


----------



## Hyper (Jul 10, 2005)

my new specialized tarmac expert double costs $100 more than my car's craigslist value

I drive a 97 buick lesabre limited with 180,000 miles on it ...

haha!









my bike with a 05 marin hawk hill se and 95 specialized sirrus 
now the bikes are replaced with 
03 specialized epic + upgrades and 07 specialized tarmac expert


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

brknspk said:


> My bike is worth more than my stable of motorized vehicles.
> 
> '92 Honda Civic: $750
> '97 Kawasaki Concours: $3500
> Ellsworth Moment: $4500











that's a first. a bike rack on a motorcycle. bet that must get some funny looks going down the street.
as for me, I have no car, so my bike is infinitely more expensive than it! there was a full custom CF w/ copper fiber inlay roadie bike that set the owner back $23K, so that'd trump quite a few cars as far as value goes


----------



## BIBO (Mar 14, 2007)

74 VW bug baja (daily driver)
03 Kona Stab (daily rider)

I don't have any clue as to the worth of either, I would think it would depend on who you were asking.
But I'll bet there are close to equal.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

89 Buick Regal Custom: $500








(on the left)
having a new alternator installed in the middle of nowhere: $320

07 Transition Preston FR: priceless


----------



## 2004haroX2 (Mar 4, 2005)

haha ill play.

94 ford ranger w/127000 $4000

salsa motorapido $4500 if not more w/full XO
haro X2 $1000 (beater bike)
trek 1500 road bike $1000
older trek 820 $300?


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

*of course*

bikes:

2002 Foes Mono DH with 2004 monsterT
2003 BigHit with a 2005 66vf
2001 Chameleon with a 2006 All Mountain1

car:

2002 VW bug with electronic start and Fuel Injection 
(i live in Mexico they where made until 2003 here)


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

bike: '04 spec. p.1 ~$700 new.. got mine for $300

car: '91 gti 8v


----------



## zevy voom (Sep 12, 2007)

*pictures?*



mtymxdh said:


> bikes:
> 
> 2002 Foes Mono DH with 2004 monsterT
> 2003 BigHit with a 2005 66vf
> ...


I'd love to see a picture of your collection.....fotos por favor!!


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

*here you go*



zevy voom said:


> I'd love to see a picture of your collection.....fotos por favor!!


pics taken with cell phone...

this is not my current foes.. i sold that bike like 2 years ago and then bougth a cannondale geminni and traded for the foes with monstert

here is the cham without brakes!:










the old foes


















and the same pic of the bug with the big hit










i think people is getting tired / bored of the bug / big hit pic,,,

so here is another one..










right now the my friend Lolo (the best bike mechanic around here) has the red foes ... ill get a pic of that soon

jusst if you dont believe me...

before i sold the foes... a pic of the start line of the red bull downtown in taxco 2005


----------



## BIBO (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey mtymxdh

What kind of roof rack is that on your bug?
I have been using this piece of crap trunk carrier (mounted on the front), which fine for now but as soon as I get it painted I don't want that thing rubbing the paint on my hood.
I had looked at a roof rack but I thought the roof gutters arced back to fast to get the crossbars level with each other. But yours seems to work great.
Thanks


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

*yakima cobra with a1 raingutter towers*



BIBO said:


> Hey mtymxdh
> 
> What kind of roof rack is that on your bug?
> ...... But yours seems to work great.
> Thanks


Hello BIBO!!

i'm using a yakima COBRA with standard A1 raingutter towers... it works great i have carried both the bighit and the foes on it... just have to drive extra careful...

the only downside is that the front towers rub a little on the door frame, i'll take a pic later and upload so you can check it...


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

*Here's mine*

This is my 1979 Honda Accord. I don't know how much it's worth, got it from my grand father who can't drive anymore. On top you will see my Specialized S-works epic and my brother-in-law's bike.


----------



## Gonz (Feb 8, 2004)

*Pinto*

Pinto


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gonz said:


> Pinto


Are you still allowed to drive around that car??

I had the idea that they were dangerous because of the gas tank location??


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

Warp said:


> Are you still allowed to drive around that car??
> 
> I had the idea that they were dangerous because of the gas tank location??


yup they explode if they get rear ended ...no recall was ever done though

it was funny the other day we saw one and my homie goes "those are still around?! i thought they all got rear ended and blew up!"


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

the newest addition to the club

almost done building it...

the parts belong to a friend ( my local tech, mech, trainer coach, wrench)

but im getting new stuff next week












mtymxdh said:


> pics taken with cell phone...
> 
> this is not my current foes.. i sold that bike like 2 years ago and then bougth a cannondale geminni and traded for the foes with monstert
> 
> ...


--------------------


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

pop_martian said:


> This is my 1979 Honda Accord. I don't know how much it's worth, got it from my grand father who can't drive anymore. On top you will see my Specialized S-works epic and my brother-in-law's bike.


From the picture that car looks like its in really good shape for its age.


----------



## chronicj82 (Jul 20, 2006)

longhaultrucker said:


> '05 RM Blizzard,built 1 part at a time (over 2G,currently)
> '04-ish RL Monocog,built 1 part at a time (for the most part,the wheels came w/ it,bout $600)
> '06 GF Opie,bone stock (woulda cost $370,got it used,tradin around,$ equivilent bout $200)
> 
> 1991 Chevy S-dime-free (my grandpa rode it for years after wreckin it).though by the time i lowered it (more since pix taken),bought the wheels (f-15x7" '69 camaro rallies,r-15x8" '68 vette rallies),tires (new since pic,f-215/60-15",r-255/60-15") and everything else (including the bed and cab waitin to be put on it),i prolly have a lil more in it than the m'cog,definately more than opie,but not the blizzard (yet )


Like mine, your Dime looks good on the pass side. I like the wheels, I had a pair like that on my nova. Are they 5 on 4.75? how is the back spacing, did you use a spacer? also Will they tuck inside the fenders? kinda hard to tell from the angle. Here is a pic of mine all loaded up for the Black Rock bike fest in sept.


----------



## Asha'man (Apr 16, 2006)

I just beat my old record by a lot. Just got back from buying an '07 Gary Fisher XCaliber. I got it on sale, but MSRP was $1379. 

'07 XCaliber - $1379
'86 4Runner - $1100
'86 Mustang SVO - $650

Yeah, I'm officially a bike geek.


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

Bike # 1: 1992 Concorde Cromo mountain bike with LX Parts, ~$800
Motorcycle #1: 1981 Yamaha Midnight Maxim 650 $1100
Bike #2: Custom steel road bike with 105SC components ~$1700
Car #1: 1984 Hyundai Pony $400
Car #2: 1986 Hyundai Stellar $800
Bike #3: XT/Raceface/Marzocchi w/1998 GT Karakoram frame ~$1200
Bike #4: Custom Eclipse Ti Frame w/ parts from GT ~$1100
Car #3: 1997 Hyundai Accent 3 door $3000
Bike #5 (wife's) 2001 Eclipse Aluminum road w/105 components $1100
Bike #6 Maxam ZigZag mtn bike w/exage 500LX parts $Free
Bike #7 Eclipse Aluminum hybrid frame with drop bars and most parts from Maxam $400
Car #4 1991 Oldsmobile Eighty Eight Royale $free
Bike #8 (wife's) 198? Fuji Sundance $Free

I only have the Hyundai Accent and Olds left from the car list. Soon to be only the Olds.

I no longer have the Concorde, GT, and Maxam bikes. The rest are all still on the road.


----------



## Yanner (Dec 20, 2006)

Car: 1996 Pontiac Bonneville SE, in fairly good shape, I'm guessing the trade in value would be around $3500cdn. I share it with my girlfriend, so her bikes will be part of the comparison, to make it fair.

I'll go with msrp's for bikes, since they are all fairly new, even the singlespeed which is a 2005 is only a month old, it got it NOS (all prices in cdn $)

2006 KHS Alite 1000 $630
2006 Devinci Chicane $1000
2005 KHS Solo-one $850
2007 KHS Flite 700 w/ lots of upgrades $1800
2007 KHS XC-904 $3500


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

1988 Lincoln Mark VII and my new Jabberwocky just got a set of wheels that I paid more for than I paid for my car.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

JSumner13 said:


> From the picture that car looks like its in really good shape for its age.


Yeah it's in great shape. I just hit 63,000 original miles. My grandparents hardly ever drove it and kept if in the garage. I get compliments everywhere I take it, even a few offers to buy it!


----------



## jcc383 (Jul 3, 2007)

Bikes:
07 Chumba XCL ~$4k
07 Rockhopper ~$500

Car:
98 Cherokee w/ 144k miles ~$3k

yup :thumbsup:


----------



## Limey Johnson (Oct 12, 2007)

My car's a 1995 Corvette with a bunch of extras...so it might not be possible for me to get a bike that cost more than that...

...but I did work with a guy once that *sold a car *to finance a set of $1400 wheels for his bike.

some crazy carbon 3 spoke thingy's...he had a Mongoose that was his daily commuter to work. He sunk a ton of $$ into that bike, and it looked it. I clocked him at 40mph one day in my truck...he could pedal!


----------



## Work (Oct 14, 2007)

lets hear it for Saturns! i drive a 97 Sc1, paid something like 2500. now, my Fisher built up still is only around 1600, so my car has still got it beat, but when i load the car up with my riding partners bikes, Kona Kaboom, and an old Giant, i get right around the Bike > Car money pit. I guess i could put the bikes on my 84 supra, which i picked up non-running and ultra cheap, but i feel that would be cheating since we are talking about fair market value i think.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i barely make it. 1990 mazda 626: $600. Sette reken build, fox 120,deore shifters, xt fd/rd, bb5's, stylo gxp, easton bar, salsa stem, rhynolites and holyrollers: $1100. course, soon i'm gonna get azonic outlaws. put it at $1250, twice the car.

for the record, thats not a pic of my 626. close, but my paint is faded, it's full of rust, and i have fork mounts bolted to steel bars bolted to the roof.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

At the time I got rid of my '94 Subie (impreza L wagon) a few years ago, i had three bikes in the stable that were each worth more than book on the car - a Waterford/Chorus road bike, a Bianchi (reparto corse steel)/Centaur 'cross bike, and a Ted Wojcik hardtail. Actually drove an older car ('92 Accord LX) for a year or so after that, then finally got a newer subie that costs more than any one of my bikes (an '02 outback sport). I thinned the herd a little recently, but those three bikes remain, and are joined by an Echelon lugged steel SS, so the stable as a whole is probably still worth more than the newest car.


----------



## HardLuck682 (Mar 20, 2008)

well i have a 1991 Jeep Cherokee, valued at about $3300 right now. 
my bikes are 
2008 AtomLab TrailKing, built from the ground up, valued at about $2400
2006 Kona Stinky almost stock, about $2000
2005 Specialized Stumpjumper about another $2600

um ya, my fiance thinks im crazy... plus, i live in a 650 Sq Ft apartment, and my bikes seem the be the furniture.


----------



## livinlite (Apr 25, 2008)

mtbbrian said:


> I remember back in BIKE Magazine's early days they did a story on this very same subject.
> It had some great pics to go along with it.
> So let's see some more pics please!
> Brian


The "Song of the DirtBag" issue...a classic...still have it in the Mag rack...


----------



## VailMaintenance (May 14, 2008)

Im there- '95 forerunner with a blown motor- $500
'99 subaru legacy - $5800

$6200

'08 Giant Trance Advanced $6300

So this bike alone is worth more than both of my cars...and I dont regret a thing-


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah, I hit that a while ago. I bought this GTI brand new off the showroom floor in 1997 and have driven it ever since. Aside from the usual wear and tear parts (brakes, tires, mufflers etc.) the only thing to have EVER gone wrong with it was a starter about 3 years ago. No electrical, no gaskets, no leaks, no pumps of any kind, no bearings, no nothing! Don’t ask me how that happened but I got the perfect VW off the line I guess. Never cost me a dime - ever. 

This car owes me absolutely nothing and has been perfect up until about a month or so ago. Small things are starting to happen now but with 273,891kms (as of this morning) on it and 11 years of sometimes-abusive driving under its belt, I can’t get mad. She was a dream.

Although I LOVE this car I don’t think I want to put money into it to keep it going. I feel that once I start to do that it’ll just never end. I’m hoping to get 1 more year out of it and will have to move on.

I have little doubt that the next car I get will NEVER run like this thing did. Truly a miracle machine: for once I got lucky.

Both my mtb and my road bike are worth more than the car. ;-/


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Car: 98 Subaru legacy wagon app $2000
Camera gear: DSLR + stuff app $4000
Bikes(s): 
05 Session 77+ 888 app $2500
Norco Hard tail nearly done about $800
Wifes bike norco hard tail about $600


----------



## Screamer (May 1, 2008)

Bought them both new at the time.

93 Toyota Tercel...Blue Book...$1300
08 Giant TranceX2...$1800


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

1990 subaru legacy- maybe 1k?
2007 marin rocky ridge frame with nice parts- maybe 2500?

the car can carry more bikes than people, too.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*Used 2007 Gary Fisher Opie.............$250.
Used 2007 Gary Fisher Tarpon.........$135.
(W/New Kryptonite U-Lock!)

1997 Ford E-250 Cargo Van............$1,000. 
2001 Ford Excursion Limited.........$7,000.*
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Dream? Custom built Knolly $7,000.+*


----------



## TheSubaruJunkie (Apr 6, 2008)

1993 Subaru Turbo Legacy Wagon; Purchase Price $1500

2006 Specialized Enduro S-Works; Purchase Price $2000


----------



## stefanb (Sep 22, 2007)

Yanner said:


> Car: 1996 Pontiac Bonneville SE, in fairly good shape, I'm guessing the trade in value would be around $3500cdn.


I think you need to double-check that figure. Maybe half that private resale.


----------



## Dawn Rider (Jun 23, 2007)

i have an 85' VW Golf Diesel. NO radio, no ac. Book value is around $100 buck because it has over 300,000 miles on it. My 08' Haro X6LT was $1500! I'd say I qualify for this club. although I wish I didn't


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Yes*

Sort of, anyway. I realized this weekend that I have three bikes that each cost more than my first new car which was a 1972 BMW 2002 that cost less than $4,000.

Does that count?


----------



## SoylentOrange (Jun 27, 2007)

'77 Cutlass Supreme - $350 + parts/fluids = ~1500










'08 Giant XTC 2 - $800 + parts and accessories = ~1200










Initially, yes... currently, no.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I spent almost $4000 building my XC race bike, part-by-part. My 1989 Toyota SR5 ExtraCab 2WD V6 truck only cost me $3400. The truck has 208k/mi and runs strong as new(they last nearly forever). Here is a pic of the bike- with carbon, Mavic Crossmax, XTR and XO everything. Its faster than the truck!!!!:


----------



## Cyclogenesis (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeti 575 ~3500
'92 Subie sedan ~2500 

Much to my Wife's horror...


----------



## kosayno (Sep 7, 2006)

'86 Honda Civic SI hatchback: $800
'88 Toyota pickup : $600
'94 Volvo 850T(broken) : $ 75
_______
Total 3 cars = $1475

Voodoo Canzo29 = $2000


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

chronicj82 said:


> Like mine, your Dime looks good on the pass side. I like the wheels, I had a pair like that on my nova. Are they 5 on 4.75? how is the back spacing, did you use a spacer? also Will they tuck inside the fenders? kinda hard to tell from the angle. Here is a pic of mine all loaded up for the Black Rock bike fest in sept.


Sorry I took soooo long to see this  ...

I can't recall backspacing or anything about the lug widths. I also had bought another '91 that looked to be in better shape,but wasn't 1/2 the truck as far as running as the wrecked one. I painted the primered junk on it,and put those Rallies on it....and sold em both for more than I had in em a while back (here's a pic or 2).

Yers looks great from what I can see!:thumbsup:

Sadly,I haven't had a truck since,as I bought my wife a newer/nicer car w/ a payment :eekster:  shortly after,and I took over the wagon ('93 Escort wagon)-all of which are very far removed from what we rode up to '07 (was dumb...I was puttin out,like $13-1400 in payments every month ). I think when we get '10's tax check (the last 5 years we've been averagin around $5-6K),I'm gunna set out about $500 of it,and blow the rest on a decent post millineum 4-banger 5spd truck and be done w/ it.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

I think I fit this catagory now.

2007 Trance 2 (buying new this year on layaway)
1996 ford Taurus 

Current values - the bike is worth more than the car.


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

longhaultrucker said:


> blow the rest on a decent post millineum 4-banger 5spd truck and be done w/ it.


not sure how die hard you are on chevys, but i own a 99 b2500 (same as ranger) and am VERY happy with it (bought it in april 08) ... anything 95+ 4cyl ranger / bseries are great, with the 02 or newer being awesome as those have the 2.3l duratec 4cyl that is capable of 27+ hwy mpg consistently, and some people with single cabs with tonneaus have reported over 30


----------



## Groffball (Jun 7, 2008)

I drive a 95 olds aurora that I paid 600 bucks for. Pretty much any bike I have I can throw on that thing and laugh. 

I also had a 94 dodge shadow that that I paid 800 for and had the same deal.

Its kinda liberating to know that you can scratch ding dent and generally do whatever to the car you drive.


----------



## vk45de (Feb 1, 2009)

Tame Ape said:


> Can't really assign values to the bikes anymore, had them to long...
> 
> 2003 Heckler (recently picked up)
> 2005 Chameleon SS
> ...


In that case I don't have a house so um my bike cost more than my house yeah!


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

Work said:


> lets hear it for Saturns! i drive a 97 Sc1, paid something like 2500. now, my Fisher built up still is only around 1600, so my car has still got it beat, but when i load the car up with my riding partners bikes, Kona Kaboom, and an old Giant, i get right around the Bike > Car money pit. I guess i could put the bikes on my 84 supra, which i picked up non-running and ultra cheap, but i feel that would be cheating since we are talking about fair market value i think.


Represent! 
I've still got my lowly SL1 as well.. It just works fine, all the time.. I love being a member of this club, and so bloody easily too. I will buy another 90's saturn if this one dies any time soon. (not likely as far as i can tell)


----------



## kleinmantra (Aug 13, 2008)

well I have one jeep a 97 cherokee bought for 4k and my bike I paid 4600 a Ibis mojo SL. So said the same thing this morning. But I will admit have another car too


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

Truck - $900

Suspension on my bike - $1000+

Nuff said.


----------



## Bowhuntmaster (Aug 29, 2008)

Well Im close...... 03 Bonneville 80k Value.... $4500?

08 Trek Remedy 7 stock with Time Atac Pedals + riding accessories......$3000

Walmart Special with lots of aftermarket parts so that it will actually work... $400


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Bowhuntmaster said:


> Well Im close...... 03 Bonneville 80k Value.... $4500?
> 
> 08 Trek Remedy 7 stock with Time Atac Pedals + riding accessories......$3000
> 
> Walmart Special with lots of aftermarket parts so that it will actually work... $400


Wow, you actually plowed money into a Wal-Mart bike. No wonder why you still have it. You got some serious huevos!


----------



## socalenduro (Nov 1, 2006)

kidcurry73 said:


> 1992 Ford Festiva 135,000 miles kbb value: $630


This car is begging to be murdered out


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

It's funny. I've got 6 bikes that cost me close to 10 G's each, and a couple in the 3-4k range.

But while I've owned some nice new cars, in hindsight I consider them all wasted money. These days, I just can't see spending over $4,000 on a car. My current one is an exception at $6k, and I'll never do it again. Not when for 15k, I could just as well build a decent electric from the ground up, which would be more fun anyway...

Cars... ugh.


----------



## dana109 (Jul 15, 2008)

Used 97 Ford Taurus - $2,400
Gary Fisher HiFi - $2,800


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

My first car Ever..









Hell the bike rack cost me about 1/5 of the truck.









Out of 28 bicycles that i have at the moment, the blue truck seats about in the middle in terms of value.


----------



## Photograph (Mar 27, 2007)

I used to have a beige 1981 Volvo Wagon DL with a brown vinyl interior that I bought for $1. It did cost $400 to get it road worthy, at the time I was riding a $1500 Kona...that I still have unlike the Volvo.


----------



## ianpinder (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a $150 corsa, and $9000 nicolai helius st a $4500 cove handjob and a $500 commuter


----------



## other aardvark (Feb 11, 2006)

*Cheap truck but priceless for shuttling days!*

Frame - 09 Large Santa Cruz Nomad / 1993 Toyota Dyna 
Rear shock - 09 FOX DHX 5 / Hard and bouncy
Front fork - 08 Fox 36 RC2 Van / as above
Handlebars - Eastern CNT carbon DH / big steering wheel
Stem - Raceface Atlas AM / umm . . .
Headset - some Cane Creek adaptor thingy / NA
Grips - ODI / NA
Saddle - WTB Pure V Ti / hard, seats 6 uncomfortably 
Seatpost - Maveric / NA
Front brake - Elixir RC with 8 inch rotor / big squeaky drum brakes
Rear brake - Elixir RC with 7 inch rotor / as above
Cranks - XTR with E13 guide / cranks out lots of smoke
Chain - XTR / NA
Pedals - Crank Brothers Acid 1 /NA
Front derailleur - XT / NA 
Rear derailleur - SRAM XO /NA
Shifters - SRAM X9 / 5 speed, very clunky
Cassette - XT 34-12 /NA
Wheelset one- 09 Crossmax SX / big rusty split rims
Tyres one- Maxxis High Roller 2.35 tubeless / big, nearly bald
Wheelset two - De Bomb Dirt -jump /NA
Tyres two - Maxxis Minion 2.7 front and 2.5 rear /NA
Total weight - 32.5 pounds / 3.2 tones maybe
Top speed - both truck and bike, maybe 50mph on a steep downhill 
Replacement Value- Bike $8000 ( Australian ) / Truck $3500 ( Australian )


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Today I became a proud member of the club. The rest of the world might think we're sick in the head but the rest of the world just has their priorities mixed up.

Car: 95 Mazda Miata $2100
Bike: 08 Niner Rip 9 - $3500


----------



## Sea Moss (Apr 24, 2009)

bank5 said:


> The rest of the world might think we're sick in the head but the rest of the world just has their priorities mixed up.


Or maybe they can afford and enjoy a decent car as well as an "expensive" bike.

Food for thought.


----------



## shifturmind (Jun 2, 2008)

2008 Subaru WRX STI - $38,000

2008 Trek EX8 - $2300
2008 Trek 6500 - $1000

I guess I lacking in the bike department!!!


----------



## JR_MTBer (Apr 10, 2009)

Sea Moss said:


> Or maybe they can afford and enjoy a decent car as well as an "expensive" bike.
> 
> Food for thought.


WAAAAHHHH!!!


----------



## SSearchVT (Sep 6, 2007)

The biking ride is a 1995 Exploder that has speant all of it's 136,000 miles in Vermont. I paid $5k 6 years ago for it. It's next stop is as a charity donation. At any given point there's between $2k and $6k worth of bikes in the back...


----------



## sovaydesitges (May 15, 2010)

*1984 Mazda vs classic steel Ted Wojcik*

we call this Woji on the Pooter. They're both good to me, but the bike's easily worth 8 x the Pooter


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

bank5 said:


> The rest of the world might think we're sick in the head but the rest of the world just has their priorities mixed up.





Sea Moss in response to bank5 said:


> Or maybe they can afford and enjoy a decent car as well as an "expensive" bike.
> 
> Food for thought.


This makes so much sense.


----------



## dances_on_pedals (Sep 17, 2004)

1982 Mercedes 300td wagon, 280,000 miles, all original, perfect paint, perfect interior, I stole it for $4000, they go for $6k-8k on ebay in good condition.

2010 Spez S-Works Stumpy 29'er around $6k the way it is built up.


----------



## zach.scofield (Feb 18, 2009)

1995 ford contour. Paid $500 bucks for it and it hauls around my $5500 specialized enduro pro carbon on a $20 bell trunk mount rack! Other car is a civic w/ full Thule rack system and I prefer to travel in that one w/ my bike but the car was worth more than the bike until the most recent trade in value quote of $3300, which I found to be a slap in the face.


----------



## toph17 (Nov 5, 2006)

i was a member of this club when i was hauling my 2009 Orbea Opal and my 2005 Marin Nail Trail (about $4700 total) in my 1996 GTI



until I got this:



2008 VW R32


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

I started a (weak, small, etc) facebook group on just this subject....search "Crappy cars with not so crappy bikes"


----------



## WhoUtink (Apr 16, 2006)

LOL, I just bought my daughter a Trek Mt220, yesterday for christmas. After I threw it in the back of my ratty 1991 isuzu pickup, I said damn that bike cost more then this truck is worth, lol. And its true. My bike cost way more and has more resales value. http://www.kbb.com/used-cars/isuzu/regular-cab/1991/private-party-value/pricing-report?condition=fair&id=10905&category=pickup&equipment=390301|true&mileage=180000#survey


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Will be back in this club as soon as I buy a new bike
(my 05 Prophet is getting a little long in the tooth)
See y'all in a few months!


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

My bike cost more than my house. I live in there.

View attachment 587395


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

$500 car with 275k miles. My buddy made the rack for about $60. It holds over $11k in bikes.


----------



## Dr.Preroll (Jun 2, 2009)

Trail Ninja said:


> My bike cost more than my house. I live in there.
> 
> View attachment 587395


Cumby!!


----------



## hammy35 (Jan 2, 2009)

car
paid $1000 - 95 bmw 540

bike
built for $1800 - 05 jamis xc comp

In fairness, the car is old and german so it takes some upkeep ($$).


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

996TT said:


> This makes so much sense.


I think time/space will suck itself into its own self-made black hole if you did this again.


----------



## KYMtnBkr (Mar 12, 2006)

*I have two bikes worth more than my car*

The first picture show both my 1996 Camry and my newest bike a 2011 Banshee Spitfire. I paid $1200 for the Camry with 199,000 miles on it. It now has 248,000 but is still reliable. The second picture is of my 2009 Nomad. I won't discuss how much I've invested in these bikes, but I think you'll all agree that it's significantly more than the $1200 invested in the car. I may not arrive at the trail head in style, but it's all good once I hit the trail. After all, I'm into bikes, not cars.


----------



## seemlessstate (Apr 3, 2011)

im probably pretty close to the limit. my car is probably worth $2500. its a 97 civic EX coupe with 185K in decent shape. (with coilovers, BBS wheels, sticky tires, all which do nothing to increase the value)

bike is an 09 superlight with XT 1X9. if you count the price of the roof rack to carry the bike, then yes, the bike/rack costs more than the car.

i wouldnt mind if the civic were the last car I own. its comfortable, efficient, a decent driving experience, looks good without being flashy, and its pretty much indestructable. even if the whole motor goes, I can put a new Engine and trans in her for less than a new 10 speed XT drivetrain!

plus, with the coilovers and Goodyear Eagle F1's that it has, the mountain roads on the way to the trail are pretty fun too!

coilovers cranked all the way up most of the time, but they are still stiff!


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

so i got into atv's recemtly ... and at least my mtn bike most lilely still beats that out cause it wont beat the truck

97 kawasaki prarie kwf400 $900 - purchased 11/10
06 specialized enfuro expert $1700 - purchased 05/07
97 Toyota T100 v6 5spd xcab 2wd, $5000 - purchased 11/10


----------



## yo EDDY (May 22, 2006)

I'm not a member of this club, thank fully LOL, but not by much. 98 Legacy GT with 215K on here I believe is still worth just a bit more than an 06 Slayer 70....pretty damn close though. Below is my 200K pose.....I'm such a dork I timed this to happen on a ride day so I'd have my bike on the roof.

Frankly, kind of feels like we all pay way to much for our bikes...I mean really, there are some decent cars in here....6K on a mountain bike is a little like, WTF, where are our priorities....shakes head.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

What if both my bikes retail price combined cost more than my vehicle? If you guys approve I will share :lol:


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

My bike was worth more than my TDI, until oil went up to well over $100 a barrel. Now my TDI is worth waaaay more than my bike. Of course, it helped that the last TDI I bought was sold to me for $500 and needed a new injection pump rebuild of the seals, and new radiator hoses due to diesel fuel leaking and damaging them. And a new timing belt was due, and I did the water pump at the same time.


----------



## DirtHurt74 (Jun 3, 2011)

The car's worth more than the bike....for now - currently in the market for a new MTB. But if I add the cost of the motorcycle with the current MTB I may be in on technicality LOL.

'97 Jeep Liberty Sport (Snowboard/MTB/Kayak/Canoe/Tailgating/Dog hauler) - $7k
'09 CBR 600RR - $7k
'10 Schwinn Protocol 2.0 FS - $250


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

both of our cars are worth about 2k$-3k$ a 98 crv and 2004 echo.

my bike a canfield bros one is worth around 5k$..my wife's bike a transition covert is worth 3k$
thats not counting the dh bikes, road bikes tec...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I just ordered a new Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp that costs the same that I spent on my truck, pics to come soon


----------



## rcracer440 (Feb 10, 2008)

Tried to trade in my 03 VibeGT and the dealer said they'd be nice and give me $1000, I said no.

My bike is an 08 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp- $2200 plus tons of extras.

I usually have 5 bikes totaling more than $10,000 on top/behind it too!


----------



## kennbenny667 (Jan 13, 2004)

2000 Saab 9-5 wagon- 4,000 smackers

2007 Maverick Durance- 4,200 buckaroos 

(And of course, the various other bicycles add to that.) 

I can afford a "better" car, but I don't currently NEED it! Take note, 'Mericuh.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

New bike costs the same amount that I spent on my truck


----------



## sgtcurry (Mar 27, 2011)

Thats amazing. I think I have my priorities messed up. My bike was less than 10% of my car. Need to even it up.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

sgtcurry said:


> Thats amazing. I think I have my priorities messed up. My bike was less than 10% of my car. Need to even it up.


Similar situation here...

2008 Mustang GT/CS = $35k invested and around 550hp. Both my bikes (KHS XC204 and Fuji Rubaix ACR 2.0) cost about $2k total.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Just bought a new VW Jetta Sportswagen. But my old Mazda 3 was worth and $4k when I got ride of it. My Santa Cruz Butcher is worth about the same, 

However my 2011 VW has is worth about $15k than my bike. Looks like I gotta start driving and riding more.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

My Santa Cruz Nickel was more than my 97 Subaru Outback when I sold it... Had 289,000mi on it!


----------



## alias33 (Sep 22, 2008)

2003 subaru wrx wagon with go fast mods-$10,000ish

Trek Fuel ex 9 with I9 wheels orange bits-$4000

Trek Madone 6.9 Project one w/ easton carbon clinchers-$9500

Trek Trek District-$1100

Yup, all these fit in/on my car at one time and I love all four of them.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

CBRsteve said:


> Similar situation here...
> 
> 2008 Mustang GT/CS = $35k invested and around 550hp. Both my bikes (KHS XC204 and Fuji Rubaix ACR 2.0) cost about $2k total.


The Mopar 392 Crate in my Magnum was $16k more than my $2k Santa Cruz Nickel :thumbsup:


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Eckstream1 said:


> The Mopar 392 Crate in my Magnum was $16k more than my $2k Santa Cruz Nickel :thumbsup:


Very nice! If I wasn't a Mustang guy, I'd absolutely be a Mopar guy. I'd love to see some pics of the Magnum.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

used to be in the club. $2200 hard tail on the back of a $1000 civic. those things last forever. priorities i guess...


----------



## TheMTbiker89 (Jul 11, 2011)

Haha, yeah just like everyone else here, my bike cost more than my car.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Justin Credible (May 10, 2011)

Subaru forester- $1200
Scott scale 29 with stans flows $2000


----------



## Shazam (Aug 29, 2011)

Well... it's a project car with a lot of rust, but it drives!

Bike:
2008 RM Element ~$1000 (soon to be replaced)
1973 Saab 96 ~$750
1996 Saab 900 ~$1500


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Car:
2003 Subaru Legacy GT w/ Yakima Rack, two sproketRocket Trays, 1 thule tray in the middle

Bikes ready to ride:
Lynskey M230 w/ I9 wheels + XTR @ 19lbs
Cervelo SLC SL w/ Reynolds DV46C + DuraAce 7900 @ 13lbs
Cervelo Soloist Team w/ CK hubs to Open Pro rims + Sram Red @ 14.99 lbs

in build:
Lysneky Pro29 SL w/ I9 wheels Singlespeed
Rocky Mountain Element Team RSL w/ Chris king + extralite parts

Car is worth... 6000 tops according to dealer trade in evaluation. It has 170,000 kms on it
Bikes: too many $


----------



## romanl (Jul 31, 2010)

brknspk said:


> My bike is worth more than my stable of motorized vehicles.
> 
> '92 Honda Civic: $750
> '97 Kawasaki Concours: $3500
> ...


dude, so i really want to start riding motorcycles and get one one day, 
and i keep wondering this same questions, how come you can buy a brand new entry Harley Davidson for $7990 and you can spend $6000 on a nide DH bike, where does all that $$ go in a bike??


----------



## dabeetereater (Sep 19, 2011)

i did pay more for the bike than i did the car 2011 gt karakam 1.0 29er paid 900 bucks for 
but i do have more in the car now than the bike lol

bike








car 87 jetta coupe with a vr6 swap and custom paint lol


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Honda....Civic....*

....a fiiends.....

Just got this Tuner Special....Honda Civic Hatch.....$1000

His Canfield is worth more that that.....when he puts up his GT Sensor....his bikes cost way more than his car......


----------



## ALBM (Jan 16, 2012)

All of my bikes are worth more than my POS Chevy Astro van...1989 vintage with 200K+ miles. I'm working on getting a newer something to drive.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Actually I just sold the range rover (first car ever) to get a "Fatbike" frame and some wheels.









Actually it serve us well but we did not use it anymore..


----------



## action fab (Aug 14, 2012)

I only paid $1500 for my 2000 GC8 Subaru Impreza 2.5RS with 100k on the odometer. Let's just say it's worth a whole lot more than my bikes. But I have more in the bikes than the car.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Not the case anymore, but I've had my share of tool sheds on wheels. Between 1999 and 2003, I went through 6 cars, and the most I paid was $700, lasted as little as 2 months and as long as 2 years.


----------

